# Screenshoots von interessanten Echolotbildern



## Heiko112 (9. Dezember 2008)

In anlehnung an den Side Imaging thread wollte ich ja noch mal ein paar Screenshoots meiner Echolote reinstellen. 

Habe am vergangenen Wochenende ein paar interessante Bilder machen können die ich hier einstelle. Hoffe ihr habt auch noch interessante Sachen in 2D oder aber Side Imaging beizusteuern (denke da auch an dich DREHTEUFEL :m)

Zu den meisten Bildern kenne ich die Lösung der anzeige. Leider ist der Geberwinkel noch nicht korrigiert so das die Side Imaging Bilder unter aller Sau sind. Ich hoffe da auf kommendes Wochenende dann müsste wieder alles passen


Ich fang dann mal an.


----------



## Achmin (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Screenshoots von interessanten Echolotbildern*

Danke Heiko112 für die Bilder.

Ich habe auch ein 797, komme aber bisher noch nicht dazu, mich wirklich damit zu beschäftigen.

Finde die Bilder, ohne sie jetzt diskutieren zu können, sehr interessant.

Gruß Armin


----------



## Heiko112 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Screenshoots von interessanten Echolotbildern*

Dann kommt jetzt mal etwas zum Diskutieren und zum Raten.

Von Oben angefangen

*Bild 1 + 7 + 9* zeigen auf dem SI ein kleines Boot oder Kanu .

*Bild 2 *ist ein releaseder Zander auf dem Weg zum Grund.
*
Bild 3* zeigt einen schönen Übergang der härte des Grundes von weich nach hart

*Bild 4 + 5 + 6* Jeweils ein Zander auf dem Weg zum Fotoshooting

*Bild 8* Auf dem SI rechts die Unterbrochene weisse Linie ist ein Schwimmsteg an dem ein Boot liegt. Die vorgesetzte Unterbrechung ist das Boot. Die 4 Striche rechts der Linie sind die Pöller die in den Grund eingelassen sind an dem der Schwimmsteg befestigt ist

*Bild 10* Tjaaa und bei 10 bin ich recht ratlos einen Verdacht habe ich werde ihn hier aber noch nicht äußern. Vielleicht hat ja einer von euch noch ne idee


----------



## Echolotzentrum (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Screenshoots von interessanten Echolotbildern*

Hallo,

auch wenn ich mich jetzt mal wieder auf dünnes Eis begebe:

Bei den SI Bildern ist Geschwindigkeit falsch eingestellt, die Empfindlichkeit zu niedrig und noch einiges anderes. Außerdem gibt es auf dem Boot irgendwo Störungen. Wahrscheinlich durch die gleichzeitige Stromversorgung von E-Motor und Echolot durch eine Batterie.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Heiko112 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Screenshoots von interessanten Echolotbildern*

Ganz so dünn ist das Eis Teilweise nicht.

Zu der  falschen Geschwindigkeit da passt das Eis. Die Bilder mit der Störung stammen vom wechsel aus der Gleitfahrt auf 6 Km/h da es in dem Hafen nur erlaubt ist 6 km/h zu fahren.

Das Humminbird sitzt nicht zusammen mit dem E-motor an einer Batterie.

Die Bilder sind nicht gut das habe ich ja schon geschrieben. Ich war aber auch nicht auf der "SUCHE" nach guten und interessanten Echobildern sondern habe lediglich gespeichert wenn was interessantes kam.


Zudem sind wir ja auch angler, und keine "SUCHER".

Die SI-Technik ist absolut beeindruckend. Was man dort alles sehen kann ist absolut der Hammer. 

Ich kenne jetzt sogar den Grund dafür das ich an einer Stelle so ca 10 Gummifische verloren habe. Ein Autoreifen der auf dem Grund liegt und wohl bei einem Anlegemanöver eines Frachtkahns abgerissen ist. Der Reifen liegt stramm an einer Spundwand wo täglich Frachtkähne anlegen.

Solche Infos bringen zwar keinen Fisch mehr sind aber trotzdem hoch interessant.


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Screenshoots von interessanten Echolotbildern*

@ Heiko

na dann brauchst Du ja nur noch ne Taucherbrille und kannst Dir Deine Gufis wieder holen :q

Danke für die Bilder! Auch die neuen von TS sind echt beeindruckend! Sobald die Geräte
in einem bezahlbaren Rahmen zu bekommen sind kommt so ein Teil ans Boot.


----------



## Fanne (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Screenshoots von interessanten Echolotbildern*

ohne irgrendwie im regen zu stehen aber habt ihr solch fantasien oder sieht daas wirklich so aus ?

diese dunklen bis schwarzen bildern, ich erkenn aauf garnix 

liegt vllt daran das ich bis dato sowas noch nicht gesehen habe


----------



## Echolotzentrum (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Screenshoots von interessanten Echolotbildern*

Fischschwarm! Rechte Seite mit Schatten.


----------



## Echolotzentrum (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Screenshoots von interessanten Echolotbildern*

Plattform für Taucher. Überfahren in einem Abstand von ca 1,5m. Drunter links ein riesiger Fischschwarm (Kleinfisch).
Die weißen unscharfen Details auf der rechten Seite sind Störungen.


----------



## Heiko112 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Screenshoots von interessanten Echolotbildern*



Fanne schrieb:


> ohne irgrendwie im regen zu stehen aber habt ihr solch fantasien oder sieht daas wirklich so aus ?
> 
> diese dunklen bis schwarzen bildern, ich erkenn aauf garnix
> 
> liegt vllt daran das ich bis dato sowas noch nicht gesehen habe




Meine Bilder darfst du mal nicht als referenz nehmen die sind wirklich äußerst schlecht. 

Habe aber vor das am kommenden Wochenende mal ordentlich einzustellen und dann neue Bilder zu machen.

Mit ein wenig Übung kann man aber schon deutlich erkennen wie der Grund aussieht.

Fische im Mittelwasser per SIDE IMAGING sind absolut kein Problem wie das bild von "ECHOLOTZENTRUM" beweist.


----------



## Doc Plato (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Screenshoots von interessanten Echolotbildern*

Moin Moin,

da ich Uferangler bin und lediglich nur einmal vor Jahren in Spanien für 7 Tage ein Echolot genutzt habe (zum ermitteln der Wassertiefe), bin ich sowas wie ein Echolot-Noob.... |uhoh:
Rechnest Du von ft in Meter um? Kann man die Messwerte nicht auf km/h, Grad Celsius und Meter einstellen?
Was ist das für ein senkrechter Balken in der Mitte bei den dunklen Bildern? Das mit der Bodenstruktur und den Sicheln kann ich noch halbwegs nachvollziehen. 

Greets 

Doc


----------



## drehteufel (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Screenshoots von interessanten Echolotbildern*



Echolotzentrum schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> auch wenn ich mich jetzt mal wieder auf dünnes Eis begebe:
> 
> ...


 
Welche Geschwindigkeit ist gemeint? Die Bildlaufgeschwindigkeit? Wir müssen das Treffen nächstes Jahr unbedingt durchführen, es gibt noch einigen Lernbedarf bei mir.


----------



## drehteufel (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Screenshoots von interessanten Echolotbildern*

@Heiko112: Auf Deinem letzten Bild würde ich links evtl. auf einen Fischschwarm tippen, obwohl mir die Schatten fehlen... und rechts die hellen Objekte sehen aus wie irgendwelche feststehenden Pfosten/Pfeiler. So zumindest sehen bei mir im See oftmals die Pfosten von Bootsstegen aus..


----------



## Heiko112 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Screenshoots von interessanten Echolotbildern*

Mahlzeit

rechts die Striche sind Fehlanzeigen. die sind immer im 90° Winkel geliche länge usw. Denke nicht das es Objekte im Wasser sind.


----------



## Heiko112 (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Screenshoots von interessanten Echolotbildern*

Habe nochmal ein paar Screens gemacht.



Nachdem ich dann mal den Geber des Humminbird in die fast Richtige Position bekommen habe, kann ich dann endlich auch mein Gummifisch tanzen sehen.

Auf dem Bild ist schön zu sehen wie ein Fisch der "aus dem Grund heraus" mein Gummifisch attackiert. Den anhieb habe ich dann direkt vergeigt. Fisch nochmal davon gekommen.

Bin von Humminbird nach jedem einsatz mehr und mehr überzeugt. Denke das die Eagle und Lowrance um längen vorraus sind.

Die Bodenhärteerkennung ist zwar erst ungewohnt wenn man jahrelang Eagle und/oder Lowrance hatte, aber wenn man es mal verstanden hat deutlich einfacher. Die Bedienung der Humminbirds zumindest der 700er Serie ist auch Kinderleicht und das Quick Menü ist eine SUPER Sache.

Die Störung auf dem letzten Bild kommen von verwirbelungen des E-motors da ich für diesen Moment eine Vollgaswendung gemacht habe. Ist also keine Elektrische Störung sondern eine Strömungstechnische. Das kann man daran erkennen das die Strömung einen Schatten auf dem Gewässerboden wirft.














SI Bild mit steiler Kante auf der linken Seite.









Fürs Echo geführter Gummifisch 










Oben auf dem 2D schön zu sehen Fischschwarm vor einer Kante.

Auf dem SI zu erkennen der Schwarm auf der rechten Seiten in etwa mittig


----------



## Dennert (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Screenshoots von interessanten Echolotbildern*



Echolotzentrum schrieb:


> Fischschwarm! Rechte Seite mit Schatten.


 

Sieht geil aus.
Wie sieht es denn mit der Menüführung aus bei den Geräten.
Muss man ein Studium absolvieren oder bekommt man das leicht geregelt?


----------



## drehteufel (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Screenshoots von interessanten Echolotbildern*



Dennert schrieb:


> Sieht geil aus.
> Wie sieht es denn mit der Menüführung aus bei den Geräten.
> Muss man ein Studium absolvieren oder bekommt man das leicht geregelt?


 
Menüführung ist meiner Meinung nach recht simpel, zumindest bei dem Gerät mit deutschem Menü.


----------



## drehteufel (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Screenshoots von interessanten Echolotbildern*

@Heiko112: Experimentierst Du mit der Gebereinstellung oder gehst Du nach der Einbauanleitung vor, von wegen hinten den Geber etwas tiefer als vorn etc...?


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Screenshoots von interessanten Echolotbildern*

@ Heiko

kann man auf dem Gerät (SI Funktion) auch seinen Köder bzw Nachläufer erkennen?


----------



## Dennert (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Screenshoots von interessanten Echolotbildern*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Menüführung ist meiner Meinung nach recht simpel, zumindest bei dem Gerät mit deutschem Menü.


 
Danke

Bei Heiko auf dem Bild, könnten das Reusen sein?


----------



## drehteufel (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Screenshoots von interessanten Echolotbildern*



Dennert schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Bei Heiko auf dem Bild, könnten das Reusen sein?


 
Meiner Meinung nach sind das Störungen.


----------



## Heiko112 (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Screenshoots von interessanten Echolotbildern*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> @ Heiko
> 
> kann man auf dem Gerät (SI Funktion) auch seinen Köder bzw Nachläufer erkennen?




Um mit dem SI ordentliche Bilder zu bekommen muss man ca 5 KM/h fahren .
Da ich zu 98 % vertikalfische und die Geschwindihgkeiten unter 1 Km/H liegen wenn ich angel habe ich immer nur das 2d an.

glaube aber nicht das es möglich ist nachläufer su sehen, da diese sich dann auch hinter dem Boot und auch noch seitlich versetzt befinden müssen da der Bereich unterm Boot also auf dem Display hinter dem Boot nicht vom SI erfasst wird.


Finde es eine hochinteressante Technik die von mir noch zu studieren ist.


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Screenshoots von interessanten Echolotbildern*

Ja stimmt die Idealgeschwindigkeit, hatte ich schon vergessen.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Screenshoots von interessanten Echolotbildern*



Heiko112 schrieb:


> In Deutschland ist der Einsatz von Echoloten nicht Verboten
> Es darf nur während des Angelns nicht eingeschaltet sein.




Gilt das für ganz Deutland ?
Kann mich nicht erinnern das es z.B. hier in Schleswig Holstein so eine Regelung gibt .


----------



## drehteufel (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Screenshoots von interessanten Echolotbildern*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Gilt das für ganz Deutland ?
> Kann mich nicht erinnern das es z.B. hier in Schleswig Holstein so eine Regelung gibt .


 
Diese Reglementierung gibt es zumindest in Sachsen-Anhalt nicht.


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Screenshoots von interessanten Echolotbildern*

Die Regelung ist abhängig der Regelungen des Gewässers. 
In meinen drei Gewässern gibt es z.B. keine Einschränkung. Und es 
interessiert auch keine Socke, als ob man es schaffen könnte mit dem 
Echolot gezielt Fische zu beangeln 

Für mich ist das Teil nichts anderes als die alte Lotrute nur sehr komfortabel. 
Bis auf Heringsschwärme hab ich damit noch keinen Fisch gezielt beangelt.


----------



## drehteufel (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Screenshoots von interessanten Echolotbildern*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Für mich ist das Teil nichts anderes als die alte Lotrute nur sehr komfortabel.


 
Sehr gut gesagt...#6
Ich betrachte es als Hilfsmittel, um mehr Zeit für das Angeln zu haben, denn interessante Stellen finde ich mit Echolot sehr schnell, was gerade auf großen, unbekannten Gewässern von Vorteil ist. Und wenn ich mir dann vorstelle, dass wir schon längst gezielt angeln, während diejenigen, die das Echolot verteufeln, noch auf die herkömmliche Art und Weise versuchen, vielversprechende Strukturen zu finden#d...was solls, jeder so, wie er will.


----------



## Shira11 (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Screenshoots von interessanten Echolotbildern*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Sehr gut gesagt...#6
> Ich betrachte es als Hilfsmittel, um mehr Zeit für das Angeln zu haben, denn interessante Stellen finde ich mit Echolot sehr schnell, was gerade auf großen, unbekannten Gewässern von Vorteil ist. Und wenn ich mir dann vorstelle, dass wir schon längst gezielt angeln, während diejenigen, die das Echolot verteufeln, noch auf die herkömmliche Art und Weise versuchen, vielversprechende Strukturen zu finden#d...was solls, jeder so, wie er will.


 
Echolot ist einfach eine gute Erfindung!:vik:


----------



## Denni_Lo (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Screenshoots von interessanten Echolotbildern*

Die meisten sind eher Neider so zumindest mein Eindruck. Ich kenne einen Verein da hat es richtig Ärger darum gegeben weil Echo Besitzer mehr fingen als die die ohne. Moral von der Geschichte:

Einer hat dem anderen den Erfolg nicht gegönnt und es wurde komplett verboten auf dem Gewässer vom Boot zu fischen.


----------



## gründler (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Screenshoots von interessanten Echolotbildern*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Einer hat dem anderen den Erfolg nicht gegönnt und es wurde komplett verboten auf dem Gewässer vom Boot zu fischen.


 
Und sich selbst ins fleisch gehauen
Ich sachs ja immer wieder der Angler selbst schafft es noch das Angeln verboten wird,und das liebe internet dokumentiert alles schön,so das man alles nachvollziehen kann.Ich bin mir sicher der tag kommt wo einer gegen die ganzen Aussagen klagt und Anzeige stellt.
lg


----------



## drehteufel (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Screenshoots von interessanten Echolotbildern*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Die meisten sind eher Neider so zumindest mein Eindruck. Ich kenne einen Verein da hat es richtig Ärger darum gegeben weil Echo Besitzer mehr fingen als die die ohne. Moral von der Geschichte:
> 
> Einer hat dem anderen den Erfolg nicht gegönnt und es wurde komplett verboten auf dem Gewässer vom Boot zu fischen.


 
Dann hat es wenigstens alle getroffen, auch die Neider. Trotzdem einfach nur #q


----------



## Denni_Lo (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Screenshoots von interessanten Echolotbildern*

Ja aber das ist ja das traurige an der Sache. 

Ich meine ich bin in einem Verein, wir dürfen nur auf wenigen Gewässern mit dem Boot fahren (der Rest ist Wasserschutzgebiet, bevor man sich da mit der Regierung einig wurde hat man ein Verbot ausgesprochen und Ruhe ist) das wird akzeptiert, wer kein Echo hat fragt oder läßt es sein. Ist bisher nie ein Prob gewesen, aber was in dem besagten Verein abgelaufen war echt der Hammer. Wundert mich überhaupt das es den noch gibt, so wie die Leute am Ende drauf waren habe ich gedacht die lynchen sich gegenseitig...

Ich hatte schon von vielen so genannten eingefleischten C+Rlern gehörrt alles rein was am Haken war... 

Lustig das die dan aber exatk auf den selben Hecht aus sind den man vorher gefangen hatte um den an die Wand zu tackern als Ganzpräparat...



drehteufel schrieb:


> Dann hat es wenigstens alle getroffen, auch die Neider. Trotzdem einfach nur #q



Und was haben die Leute von? Nichts, nada, njente... ist doch totaler Blödsinn was da veranstaltet wird. Mein Kumpel von dem ich das life miterlebt habe ist dan mit ca 20 anderen aus dem Verein ausgetreten... (bei 180 Leuten ist das schon heftig)


----------



## gründler (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Screenshoots von interessanten Echolotbildern*

Das passiert dauernd,habe auch so einige Sachen erlebt,daher sag ich ja der schlimmste feind des Anglers ist der Angler neben dir.Neid warum der fängt,warum der ne ausrüstung hat wo andere Häuser für Bauen=der wird Angepisst der Wi...der wird schon sehn.Alles schon am eigene leib erfahren,mich und bruder wollte man verbannen weil wir im Jahr bis zu 300Zander gefangen haben und sie nicht getötet haben da wahr nen Aufstand,wir sollten als Fischereiaufsicht mit guten beispiel vorran gehn und töten.Und wenn Boot voll ist ab nach Hause"haben hier keine fangbeschränkungen hier ist alles frei egal wieviel"Ich sehe es aber nicht ein mit 50Zandern am tag nach hause zu fahren weil einige das so wollen.Da ging es richtig heiß her,aber gewonnen haben wir und wir machen genau so weiter.Nur das es jetzt kaum noch fische mehr gibt weil andere mit Müllsäcken voll abgehauen sind.Das schlimmste was ich gesehn habe waren 83 Tote Zander bis 1m länge und ca 50 tote Hechte ab 35cm aufwärts in einem 4 m Boot das schon tiefgang hatte ohne ende "35cm Maß für Hecht und Zander"Da fragste dich dann Halloooo gehts noch!Und wo bleibt der fisch,ich weiß es aber darf es nicht zu laut sagen(nur Bares ist wahres)
lg


----------



## zanderzone (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Screenshoots von interessanten Echolotbildern*



kaipiranja schrieb:


> ...hat dein tolles Echolot auch einen Knopf mit dem du die Fische in deinen Eimer beamen kannst !?
> 
> 
> ...frage mich was das noch mit Angel zu tun hat... :v


 
loooooool!!! Kaipiranja ist wieder da! War ja klar! Egal wo!! Echolot oder Vertikalangeln! Der typ ist wieder da! Wohnst Du eigentlich in einer WG mit Zanderlui?? Ihr beiden geht echt gar nicht! So wie es hier schon jemand geschrieben hat:

Wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal die Fresse halten!

Da Du ja nicht mit dem Echolot angelst, ist das in diesem Fall mal wieder passend!!

hast Du irgendwelche Depressionen? Frau weggelaufen, schlechtes Angeljahr, Erektionsprobleme etc.?? So langsam kommt es mir so vor.. Egal was geschrieben wird, du findest immer irgendwas, was schlecht ist! Du bist echt ein Weihnachtsmann!! Unglaublich! Über Dich kann ich mich echt nur beömmeln!!

@Heiko: Sehr geile Bilder.. Hab ich noch nie gesehen sowas..
Hast das Ding aus Amiland? wegen der Angabe!!


----------



## drehteufel (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Screenshoots von interessanten Echolotbildern*



gründler schrieb:


> Das passiert dauernd,habe auch so einige Sachen erlebt,daher sag ich ja der schlimmste feind des Anglers ist der Angler neben dir.Neid warum der fängt,warum der ne ausrüstung hat wo andere Häuser für Bauen=der wird Angepisst der Wi...der wird schon sehn.Alles schon am eigene leib erfahren,mich und bruder wollte man verbannen weil wir im Jahr bis zu 300Zander gefangen haben und sie nicht getötet haben da wahr nen Aufstand,wir sollten als Fischereiaufsicht mit guten beispiel vorran gehn und töten.Und wenn Boot voll ist ab nach Hause"haben hier keine fangbeschränkungen hier ist alles frei egal wieviel"Ich sehe es aber nicht ein mit 50Zandern am tag nach hause zu fahren weil einige das so wollen.Da ging es richtig heiß her,aber gewonnen haben wir und wir machen genau so weiter.Nur das es jetzt kaum noch fische mehr gibt weil andere mit Müllsäcken voll abgehauen sind.Das schlimmste was ich gesehn habe waren 83 Tote Zander bis 1m länge und ca 50 tote Hechte ab 35cm aufwärts in einem 4 m Boot das schon tiefgang hatte ohne ende "35cm Maß für Hecht und Zander"Da fragste dich dann Halloooo gehts noch!Und wo bleibt der fisch,ich weiß es aber darf es nicht zu laut sagen(nur Bares ist wahres)
> lg


 
|good:
Ist bei mir auch so...in dem See, wo ich unterwegs bin, gab es mal einen hervorragenden Zanderbestand. Quasi jeder hat auf Ansage dort seinen Fisch gefangen. Die meisten wurden abgeknüppelt, heute fängt kaum noch einer einen Zander und jeder meckert über den schlechten Bestand. Besonders ist mir eine Satz in Erinnerung geblieben:"...auch ein 35er Zander schmeckt gut". Schonmaß ist übrigens 50cm.
Und genau die Leute sind es, die am meisten rummeckern, dass keine Fische mehr da sind. Die Fischgeilheit und der Neid einiger Kollegen wird irgendwann dafür sorgen, dass das Angeln noch ganz verboten wird.


----------



## gründler (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Screenshoots von interessanten Echolotbildern*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Die Fischgeilheit und der Neid einiger Kollegen wird irgendwann dafür sorgen, dass das Angeln noch ganz verboten wird.


 
Mein reden es kommt der tag wo in Deutschland jemand ein Buch(Text Doku) schreibt über Angler und ihre Aussagen in der öffentlichkeit.Und dann sehe ich schwarz,sehe ich so schon egal wo man hin hört es wird immer mehr gemault in Deutschland(Positive Ausnahmen gibt es immer).
Und das schlimme ist das bestimmte Anglergruppen die eigenen reihen anfallen,und das ist tötlich für jede Gemeinschaft.
lg


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Screenshoots von interessanten Echolotbildern*

Schade, der Thread war eigentlich hochspannend, bis hier einige angefangen haben mit ihrer allgemeinen Kritik am Angelland Deutschland.

Es wäre toll, wenn es wieder OnTopic werden könnte, ich finde die Bilder sehr beeindruckend und würde gerne mehr mit entsprechenden Auflösungen sehen.

@Zanderzone
Es gibt im AB keinen Preis für das peinlichste Posting. Ich denke, dass du das nicht weißt.


----------



## gründler (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Screenshoots von interessanten Echolotbildern*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Schade, der Thread war eigentlich hochspannend, bis hier einige angefangen haben mit ihrer allgemeinen Kritik am Angelland Deutschland.
> 
> Es wäre toll, wenn es wieder OnTopic werden könnte, ich finde die Bilder sehr beeindruckend und würde gerne mehr mit entsprechenden Auflösungen sehen.


 
Sorry dafür also wieder on!


----------



## zanderzone (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Screenshoots von interessanten Echolotbildern*

Hätten aber einige verdient, aber viele Leute, egal welcher Thread eröffnet wird, müssen immer alles kaputt machen. Und so wie gründler geschrieben hat können wir irgendwann unsere Ruten zersägen! Es ist schon schlimm wie einige hier immer und immer wieder alles schlecht machen müssen! Fand die Bilder auch sehr ínteressant.. Deswegen hab ich mir den Thread auch angeschaut, aber war klar, dass Kaipiranja hier wieder was zum Besten geben muss! Hätte mich auch gewundert! Denn mit dem Echolot zu angeln, das ist das verwerflichste, nach dem Vertikalangeln und schlimm genug ist, das beides auch noch zusammen ausgeführt wird! Wir müssen uns alle schämen!


----------



## zanderzone (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Screenshoots von interessanten Echolotbildern*

Danke für die Verwarnung! Freu mich:l


----------



## Honeyball (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Screenshoots von interessanten Echolotbildern*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Danke für die Verwarnung! Freu mich:l



Du hast die Verwarnung bekommen, weil es u.a nicht dem allgemeinen Umgangsformen entspricht, jemanden als "Weihnachtsmann" zu titulieren oder ihm irgendwelche körperlichen Probleme anzudichten.
Wenn irgendwo irgendjemand einen Thread vollspamt, so wie es kaipiranja hier gemacht hat, kann jeder, den das stört, auf das Verkehrsschildsymbol klicken und dessen Beiträge an uns melden, damit wir schnell und angemessen reagieren können.
Auch, wenn man selbst sich derart provoziert fühlt, wie es hier in diesem Thread der Fall ist, rechtfertigt dies keinesfalls derartige Beleidigungen.

Ich habe, und das hatte ich zanderzone auch mitgeteilt, auch an kaipiranja eine Verwarnung ausgesprochen, weil wir grundsätzlich nicht dulden, wenn jemand mit aller Macht versucht, Themen durch irgendwelche Grundsatzdiskussionen ins OffTopic zu führen. Das gilt für Fangmeldungen und -fotos genauso wie für thematische Diskussionen. Wenn sich jemand nicht für Echolote interessiert oder eine negative Meinung dazu hat, dann ist das seine persönliche Sache. Hier tauschen sich Leute fachlich aus, die eine andere Meinung dazu haben und die haben ganz klar das Recht dazu, auch wenn es irgendwelchen einzelnen "Echolotgegnern" nicht passt.

So, und jetzt bitte ich alle darum, wieder zum Thema zurück zu kehren und dort auch zu bleiben. Wenn wiederum hier rumprovoziert oder beleidigt wird, werde ich es nicht bei nur einem Verwarnpunkt belassen!!!


----------



## zanderzone (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Screenshoots von interessanten Echolotbildern*

Woher willst Du wissen, dass er nicht der Weihnachtsmann ist?? Du kennst ihn doch auch nicht ;-) Nein, Spass bei Seite!!! Und körperliche Probleme habe ich ihm auch nicht angedichtet, sondern lediglich nur gefragt ob er welche hat!! Er hätte ja auch mit Nein antworten können! Aber ist mir auch egal.. Von einer Verwarnung im AB geht die Welt nicht unter ;-)


----------



## zanderzone (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Screenshoots von interessanten Echolotbildern*

@Heiko: Wo erkennt man denn da ein Kanu??


----------



## Heiko112 (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Screenshoots von interessanten Echolotbildern*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Schade, der Thread war eigentlich hochspannend, bis hier einige angefangen haben mit ihrer allgemeinen Kritik am Angelland Deutschland.
> 
> Es wäre toll, wenn es wieder OnTopic werden könnte, ich finde die Bilder sehr beeindruckend und würde gerne mehr mit entsprechenden Auflösungen sehen.




Für den fall das wir hier nicht wieder on kommen, mache ich auf meiner Hp (noch in arbeit, hoffentlich am  wochenende on) eine kleine Galerie auf, auf die ich dann verlinken werde, da sind dann keine Kommentare  von irgendwelchen Weltfremden Leuten möglich.


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Screenshoots von interessanten Echolotbildern*



Heiko112 schrieb:


> Für den fall das wir hier nicht wieder on kommen, mache ich auf meiner Hp (noch in arbeit, hoffentlich am  wochenende on) eine kleine Galerie auf, auf die ich dann verlinken werde, da sind dann keine Kommentare  von irgendwelchen Weltfremden Leuten möglich.



Das wäre schön. Besonders spannend finde ich die Kommentare zu den Bildern, vielleicht wäre es einfacher, wenn die direkt am Bild sind?

Ich habe zwar schon oft Echolote benutzt, allerdings mehr als schlichtes Lot und finde deinen Thread echt gut, weil ja gerade die Interpretation nur im Zusammenhang mit der Realität funktioniert.

@all

Manche Zwischenrufe kann man auch einfach mal für sich ignorieren. Wenn keiner darauf eingeht, dann bleiben Threads wie dieser auch sauber und entspannt. Nur mal so als Tipp.


----------



## zanderzone (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Screenshoots von interessanten Echolotbildern*

Und wo erkennt man da nu ein Boot? ;-)


----------



## Heiko112 (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Screenshoots von interessanten Echolotbildern*

Das was die form eines Kanu hat, sollte auch ein Kanu sein. |supergri|supergri


----------



## drehteufel (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Screenshoots von interessanten Echolotbildern*

Das Boot ist auf mehreren Bildern im ersten Bilderblock zu sehen.


----------



## drehteufel (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Screenshoots von interessanten Echolotbildern*

Ich gebe noch einen einzigen, klitzekleinen Hinweis.




@ Heiko: Ich hoffe, ich durfte Dein Bild bearbeiten...


----------



## Heiko112 (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Screenshoots von interessanten Echolotbildern*

Wer so kreisrunde Kreise malt darf alle meiner Bilder bearbeiten :vik::vik:.

Kein Problem|supergri


----------



## fiskeguide (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Screenshoots von interessanten Echolotbildern*

So kann ein Boot auch aussehen!


----------



## Lonny (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Screenshoots von interessanten Echolotbildern*

Hallo,

bei der Technik kann man ja Neidisch werden |supergri 
Ich habe heute mein 727 bekommen :l Es Kotzt mich nur an das ich zur Zeit Schlimm Erkrankt bin und die Bude nicht Verlassen darf so bleibt mir nur das Aquarium |jump:|jump: zum Üben |supergri
Wie macht ihr das mit den Screenshoots |kopfkrat




Grüße: Daniel


----------



## drehteufel (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Screenshoots von interessanten Echolotbildern*



Lonny schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bei der Technik kann man ja Neidisch werden |supergri
> Ich habe heute mein 727 bekommen :l Es Kotzt mich nur an das ich zur Zeit Schlimm Erkrankt bin und die Bude nicht Verlassen darf so bleibt mir nur das Aquarium |jump:|jump: zum Üben |supergri
> ...


 
Ähhm, ich glaube, da muss ich Dich enttäuschen. Soweit ich weiß, hat das 727 keinen SD-Karten-Slot. Die Screenshots werden aber auf einer SD-Karte gespeichert.


----------



## Lonny (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Screenshoots von interessanten Echolotbildern*

Hallo,


ne das 727 hat den SD-Karten Slot nicht ! 
Schade :-( Aber sonst ist es ein Richtig Geiles ding :vik: Und ich kann die erste ausfahrt schon gar nicht mehr Erwarten :q



Grüße: Daniel


----------



## Heiko112 (19. April 2009)

*AW: Screenshoots von interessanten Echolotbildern*

Hier noch eins aus Dänemark

auf dem Bild sieht man den Gummifisch und vom Grund aufsteigende neugierige Dorsche.


----------

